# Goodies in the mail



## Cat (May 21, 2016)

Got some new orchids in the mail this week.This is everything I got. anitum, kovachii (x2), rothschildianum (x2), randsii, sanderianum, stonei, philippinense, adductum (X2), helenae, tranlienianum, henryanum. I am very happy with all of them


----------



## Ryan Young (May 21, 2016)

Nice! Anitum is on my want list. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2016)

nice haul!


----------



## Markhamite (May 21, 2016)

They all look great! Where did you get them from?


----------



## abax (May 21, 2016)

Very nice looking plants. You Canadians seem to be able to connect
to really nice plant material...dang!


----------



## JAB (May 23, 2016)

Good catch! From whom?


----------



## eOrchids (May 23, 2016)

Awesome haul!


----------



## orchidman77 (May 23, 2016)

Wow...that's my kind of order! It's hard to find some of those in the US 

David


----------



## Cat (May 23, 2016)

I got a lot of them from another member on ST. That person also happened to be doing some orders from Taiwan and kindly said he could help me get some orchid on my wishlist. The Sanderianum is from Taiwan. The roths I believe are Hung sheng breeding. anitum says #1 and #2 on the tag. The Kovachii is Laura x Ana.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2016)

Good acquisitions. I hope you have a lot of room!


----------



## troy (May 23, 2016)

Excellent choice!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2016)

So whats the mottled leaf plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2016)

What a wonderful selection!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2016)

very nice looking plants


----------



## My Green Pets (May 25, 2016)

That's a pretty serious order.


----------



## Cat (May 26, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> So whats the mottled leaf plant?



Sorry I missed that one. It is paph. hainanense x sib (Shine & Glory x Wide Wings)


----------

